# really nasty spider bite on my baby help!



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

I just got back fm my babys doc and he said it was a spider bite, he said to give benadryl and calamine and watch it if it gets worse he will give antibiotics for infection.
Does anyone have experience w/ this or have any ideas on what else I can do for her?

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86/jrayn/foot008.jpg


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Colloidal oatmeal....it will reduce inflamation and take away the itch. It's very healing as well. You can get it at the supermarket. Aveeno makes it. You can make a paste with it and apply it to her wound and allow it to sit there for about 30 minuntes...maybe nurse her while you have it on the wound to keep her still. Poor baby!


----------



## KatyMom (Apr 25, 2006)

I also have found through personal experience tha immobilizing the affected area as much as possible (I know it's the foot of a toddler...so good luck with that) helps a lot. I ended up with 13 spider bites on my arm during my last pregnancy, so immobilization, Benadryl, ice compresses, and time are the only things that worked on me. However, your little one's bite look far worse than mine did.

Vitamin C in large doses is said to help. You can also use essential oil of basil, lemon, lavender, sage, savory or thyme for their antitoxic and antivenomous properties (according to the book Prescription for Nutritional Healing) one drop on the bite daily.

I hope she gets better


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Apis Mel homeopathic remedy may help and there is a homeopathic cream you can get at the health food store for bites and stings that might help. Just a suggestion and best to ask an ND if possible.


----------



## manatee (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't have any experience or suggestion but just wanted to wish you luck and hope the little one gets better real soon. Poor baby!


----------

